# Wonder woman



## SeverinR (Nov 9, 2016)

Wonder Woman Official Comic-Con Trailer (2017) - Gal Gadot Movie - YouTube
I think Wonder woman looks good.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm am looking forward to it and hoping it is better than BvS.
The WW1 setting look interesting.
My main problem is with it's marketing [and that of most big films]... 
I've been reading and seeing things about Wonder Woman and this film for a year or two, if not more. 
The teaser trailer was released 6 months ago at least, a new [and slightly different] trailer every couple of months after that... 
I'm getting bored already and I'll have to wait until next year, probably June...
I can't help wondering how many people will think they've already seen it by the cinematic release date?


----------



## Ebenezer Lux (Nov 10, 2016)

This will have to tide me over until the Captain Marvel release as far as female superheroes go. However, DC has been rather, very, super disappointing in their cinematic universe. Having said that, the trailers I've seen for Wonder Woman have got me super hyped.


----------



## Penpilot (Nov 10, 2016)

Trailer looks good BUT so did the Suicide Squad trailer. Maybe they got it right this time but I won't underestimate DC's capacity to mess things up. Their track record isn't good right now. But a broken clock is right twice a day so eventually they'll fall face first into something that works.

A good start is it looks like they actually put some color into the movie.


----------

